# Any good hills to climb in Monmonth county?



## cudafish (Feb 1, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has any info on some good hills to train on around the monmouth county area (Holmdel, Atlantic Highlands???)


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Telegraph Hill south of Hazlet is biggest climb in the county. 240' See njbikemap.com


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

In eastern monmouth county start in Red Bank head a short dist N on rt35 to Navesink River Road in Middletown (head east). I do some loops around Navesink River (E) / McLees or Browns Dock (N) / Kings Highway E (W)/ Chapel Hill (S) / Independence (SW) / Hillsdale Dr (S) / Cooper (S) / Patterson (S) back to Navesink River (E) and around again. I think that loop is a 6.4/6.5 mile circuit...its not especially hard but its a nice area....just be careful on Navesink River in particular....its a narrow road.

Then head out Navesink River and over to Atlantic Highlands/Middletown .....Onto Locust Points to Hillsdale onto Serpentine around and down Patton Rd to rt36 and back up First Ave....or reverse that . When in that area also over the Top of Atlantic Highlands on either Ocean Ave or E Mt Ave back down Monmouth Ave past Hartshorne Woods.

Heading west out of Red Bank on W Front St to Middletown Lincroft Rd (Right / North).....follow for a few miles to to Holland (Left / West) for about 6 miles to Telegraph Hill Rd and then your can work a few of the roads / hills in the area before working your way back to Red Bank.

these are some of the rides that I do for local hills in eastern Monmouth County.

Enjoy


----------



## billeuph (May 31, 2010)

Considering that we only have about 300 feet of elevation to play with here, there are some nice but short hill climbs. The local club I'm in (www.jsts.us) has a really nice hill climb ride coming up on the 13th of June. It's more than 40 miles of nearly continuous ups and downs. You'd be welcome to join them as a guest if you're in the area.

Some of the better known hilly roads-
Line Road in Holmdel (max 18% grade near the South end)
Pleasant Hill and Beacon Hill are nearby- lots of good loops you can make out of this
South Holland and Takolusa are also nearby
Boundary Road north of Vanderberg and Hillsdale nearby also make a good loop
Kings Highway east of Rt 35 and back on Navesink River Road (lots of traffic here, though)

The area between Atlantic Highlands and Highlands has lots of good ups and downs, too. East Mount in Highlands is another wicked steep pitch, about like Line Road.

Bill Anderson


----------



## antgold (Feb 6, 2010)

you can find some walls around the twin towers lighthouse in Highlands .
here is a nice one :

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Grand+Tour&daddr=40.39595,-73.987589&hl=en&geocode=FfRkaAIdwAeX-w%3B&mra=mi&mrsp=1,0&sz=17&sll=40.396437,-73.990409&sspn=0.006308,0.016512&ie=UTF8&z=17


----------



## cudafish (Feb 1, 2010)

*Hills*

Thanks I will check them out!


----------



## BarkingDog (Sep 23, 2009)

After reading and writing about Monmouth County Hills I decided to ride a few yesterday. 

I rode West thru Red Bank and then North to Takolusa Dr. At first I thought hey this is not too bad until I got past the Tycor intersection. My heart was really pounding on that climb. I was glad to get onto Telegraph Hill Rd and enjoy the downhill. I continued on to Bethany Rd which was narrow, too busy and poorly maintained to enjoy....especially crossing over the GSP. I will take the sidewalk across next time.

Hanging a left on to Line Rd I was happy again. Line started with a gentle upslope for the first 3/4 of a mile or so and then... Hello...theres the hill. It got progressively steeper until the summit. When my HR hit 185 BPM I was glad I had crested the hill....the road in the area of the climb is narrow but traffic was light so no problems.

Working back to the East there are a few small climbs on Red Hill. I missed my turn and flew down Van Schoick....I decided to stick to the route so I spun back up and followed Red Hill to Bamm Hollow. I had a flat ride out to rt35 on Oak Hill and stopped for a water refill. More flats until Wipporwill Valley in the Huber woods section of Middletown...Wipporwill is a dirt road with two short climbs...the second is challenging especially due to loose soil and gravel.

Down to Navesink River Rd for the final climb. I was running late and my legs were tired so I cut out Atlantic Highlands which would have topped the day in terms of Monmouth County Hills (for me at least). Across the Oceanic Bridge and back home. 

Thanks for pointing out these hills! I will be incorporating Takolusa into my regular ride schedule more often.

According to the Garmin, the trip distance was 37 miles with ~1600 feet of climbing all within 10 miles of the Atlantic Ocean.

Cheers


----------

